# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  переезд

## корнеплод

здравствуйте. я собираюсь переезжать в другой город, но не знаю с чего начать. хочу узнать, есть ли тут опытные люди, чтобы подсказать мне куда нужно для начала обращаться. какие документы мне нужны будут, какие справки оформлять и т.д.

----------


## Amare

Куда уезжаешь? 
Почему уезжаешь, работу поменял или по личным мотивам?
Один едешь?

----------


## корнеплод

по личным мотивам. на пмж хочу переехать. возможно в Саратов. хотя если у вас есть идеи куда лучше для пмж переехать, то пишите. но главное меня интересует бумажная часть, то есть какие справки мне делать, куда обращаться etc.

----------


## Amare

Если сходишь в домоуправление по месту жительства, то скорее всего там тебе и объяснят умные люди куда и как надо правильно поступить, с чего начать. В поликлиннику тоже надо сходить и взять свою карту здоровья, если уезжаешь насовсем.

----------

